

First symptoms of psychosis evident in 12-year-olds - tokenadult
http://www.physorg.com/news191850989.html

======
jacquesm
Be sure to catch the last paragraph: "While the incidence of psychotic
symptoms in this study was around 5 or 6 percent, the adult incidence of
schizophrenia is believed to be about 1 percent, Keefe added. There are some
recent findings however, that many more people experience hallucinations and
delusions without being diagnosed as psychotic, he said."

So this seems to have a 500% false positive rate, but some of that is
mitigated by under diagnosis in adults.

I wonder if hearing voices in your youth and such is a psychotic symptom how
that relates to religious experiences and prayer. Famously, George Bush said
he was told by god to end the tyranny in Iraq:
<http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2005/oct/07/iraq.usa> .

And if it is OK for adults world leaders to exhibit that sort of behaviour how
can we fault 12 year olds for the same and label them as potentially ill?

~~~
nandemo
Not very relevant but: in fact a Palestinian politician claimed that Bush said
that. I really doubt Bush actually said those words (for one, I don't believe
he's as stupid as people make him to be), but even if he did it could be mere
rhetoric rather than "psychosis".

~~~
jacquesm
> a Palestinian politician claimed that Bush said that

Yes, but I'm not aware of Bush countering him that he didn't say that, the
Palestinian is on the record about it and was fairly clear.

If it is just rhetoric then that's one thing but he could have said that
easily and has never done so as far as I'm aware.

I'd prefer world leaders not to be hearing little voices in their heads.

Obama seems to be susceptible to this too:

[http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/washington/2009/05/obama-
can...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/washington/2009/05/obama-cancels-
national-prayer-day-service.html)

"Prayer is something that the president does every day," explained White House
press secretary Robert Gibbs, adding that Obama will sign a proclamation to
recognize the day. "I think the president understands, in his own life and in
his family's life, the role that prayer plays."

------
rgrieselhuber
I think most children see and hear things that aren't there.

~~~
johnl
Seems a little early to start pigeonholing kids for that type of stuff. I
would rather pick it up from grades and such. And put yourself in an
environment your not used to and most everyone will see and hear things that
aren't there too.

------
tokenadult
One problem with the reporting in this story is that psychosis (a symptom) is
assumed to be associated mostly with schizophrenia (just one of several mental
disorders that can have psychotic symptoms). Not all psychosis results from
schizophrenia.

